# CONTINENTAL 18" DWS-06 Tires, What PSI is recommended? TT-Roadster



## LexusFPV (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello all,
I recently got the 18" Continental DWS-06 installed,
what PSI tire pressure do you guys run these for daily driving (comfort) settings?

I'll "re-set" the TPMS after I get the PSI settings from you guys.

p.s.
Right now, the tire installer had them at (Front Tires=38psi,
and the (Rear Tires=39psi....

Are these setting too high of a number? and bumpy ride for these tires?

Thank you


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Your best bet is to contact the manufacturer (Continental) and ask what they recommend given the weight of the car and the tire size you have.

I don't really see the point of the DWS though, unless you only occasionally see snow once or twice in winter... dedicated snow tires are the way to go if you actually need winter tires.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Way too high*



LexusFPV said:


> Hello all,
> I recently got the 18" Continental DWS-06 installed,
> what PSI tire pressure do you guys run these for daily driving (comfort) settings?
> 
> ...


I always set my pressure to what the auto manufacturer recommends. I'd only use different pressure if I went with a size different from OEM. Assuming your tire size is OEM 245/40/18, the recommended pressure as seen on the sticker on the roadster driver's door sill is 32 front and 29 rear. On some cars I may adjust a pound or so to get more even tire wear from edge to middle. (Note I have never had to adjust pressure for tire types or brands) I've used the manufacturer settings for the past 30 years. The pressures you are running will decrease traction as the tires will bulge in the middle of the tread, they will wear out in the middle prematurely, and ride like rocks. In any event, the fronts should always be higher than the rears for a TT for daily driving because most of the weight is on the front tires. 95% of the time, tire installers use the wrong pressure and I have to adjust immediately after installation.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^^ this is actually not the right way to do it.

The sticker on the door is recommended tire pressures *for the specific model of tires shipped on the car*. 

The minute you go away from the OE tires, the door numbers are no longer "right." They're _not a bad starting point_, but your best bet is really to ask the tire company. Tell them the weight of the car, tell them what pressures the manufacturer suggests, and see what they say. The tire company knows more about the strength of their sidewalls than the car manufacturer does (assuming you're not using the OE spec tires).


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

35 front and rear has always felt good. MPSS and Conti DW and DWS both love 35 PSI as to not roll the sidewall.


----------

